# Tips on the 1/4 turns?



## twelvepercentt (Oct 4, 2002)

Any tips on the 1/4 turns and posing in front of the judges for figure?

Thanks,


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 4, 2002)

Not sure if its BB 1/4 turns or for fitness but in BB competitions I only show my strong side...as you turn keep your lats flared, shoulders and arms tight...keep a slight bend in your leg to show the sweep in your hams, and if you have strong triceps you may want to extend your arm down and flex the tricep to show good development ans striations.

Not sure if this is helping as I'm having trouble describing what I'm seeing in my mind....sorry if I confused things for ya


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks for the reply-I appreciate it, but I was talking about for a figure competition.  It's the same as the bikini and one piece round for fitness.

Thanks,


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 5, 2002)

My apologizies 12%...somehow I thought that....good luck....what show are you entering?


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 6, 2002)

Unfortunately, this is more of a visual question.  It is so difficult to try and explain this one in words and especially without seeing how you pose now.

Part of the reason why this one is so difficult is because you have to develop your own style which sets you apart, yet still conforms to a certain standard.

Have you tried to find a posing coach in your area?  If not ask around your gym or contact the promoter of the event you are doing and ask for recommendations.

Try getting old Fitness Olympia tapes and study how they present themselves during their quarter turns.

Good luck!


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Try getting old Fitness Olympia tapes and study how they present themselves during their quarter turns



That's a good idea-Thanks!  Those tapes are expen$ive! 

Too bad Leslie and I don't live closer to one another.  We could share the tape.

My club has  the 1999 Ms. Fitness Olympia I can borrow! It's not Susie Currie, but hey, I can borrow it!

But it has highlights of the physique rounds.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

I know 12% Did you catch the Fitness America yesterday? I watched it and got aggravated because htey kept shoeing the interviews during the 1/4 turns! LOL

I tried walking around yesterday because I didn;t want to look lke some of those girls. They LOOKED like they were concentrating on not falling LOL


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I know 12% Did you catch the Fitness America yesterday? I


Unfortunately, I remembered two hours late!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I know 12% Did you catch the Fitness America yesterday? I watched it and got aggravated because htey kept shoeing the interviews during the 1/4 turns! LOL
> 
> I tried walking around yesterday because I didn;t want to look lke some of those girls. They LOOKED like they were concentrating on not falling LOL



I don't think NPC is going to be like Fitness America...try to watch the olympia as Lorraine suggested...totally different posing and turns.


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 7, 2002)

W8 is right...FAP is very different than NPC.

I met a girl this past weekend that is crossing over from FAP to NPC and as our trainer was going over posing and presentation, he discussed the differences.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

So I guess I didn't miss the Quarter turns then  LOL
I found this on the net.What do you think?

The Four Turns 
When every competitor has been presented, everyone will be asked to come out to be judged and compared in a line up. You will be asked to perform quarter turns. This is heart of what you will need to learn when it comes to posing. There are four turns, all moving to the right: 

Front - In this stance, you will need to stand with your feet together, shoulders and hips straight on to the judges. Your goal is to bring out that V taper with your shoulders and back to give you the needed symmetry. 

Side - In this stance, your feet will be together but they will allow a bent knee to show off the contour of the legs. You will need to twist at the torso so that your chest is open to the audience. This is not comfortable but it brings out your symmetry and makes your waist look smaller. 

Back - This is one of the most difficult poses to hold. You want your shoulders to look wide and your V taper (if you have one) will be most apparent here. Be careful not to lose your V taper because you may be flexing your back improperly. Also, the way you hold your glutes will matter in this round also. 
Side - Same as other side view. 



Pose With Rhythm

Learn to pose with rhythm. Each turn should be smooth, balanced and to a rhythm. It usually takes me 4 counts to settle into each position. Remember, there is some flexibility in posing, especially with the arms and legs to best present your physique. Try different things to determine what makes you look your best. There is no ONE way or style to pose. The best thing to do if you are not confident about your posing is to work with someone with experience. 

If you are a visual learner, you can probably settle for learning from videotapes. But it always helps to have someone else's eyes on you to evaluate you and give you feedback. When posing, practise holding each pose for at least 30 seconds to build your endurance. You do not know how long it will take the judges to look at everyone with satisfaction. I work with competitors weekly and posing is a skill that is normally not learned overnight. So, be sure to give yourself enough time to prepare.


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks-I printed that out!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 7, 2002)

Yes Leslie...use that....FAP uses a 3-point turn instead of 4 quarter turns.


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 7, 2002)

Leslie~that's a good find.  However, the side pose is incorrect.  

This year Sandy Ranalli decided she and the other judges DID NOT want the girls to twist their bodies for side poses during manadatory 1/4 turns.  

It's okay during your freestyle presentation, but during call outs it's a no-no and the judges will call you on it--especially at a national level competition.  They will say "hands to your sides ladies".  You don't just let your hands hang to the side either.  It's kind of like doing a front pose to the side.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

I really need to order a tape from Joe Weider but it doesn't say how long before the tape can be rcvd.....But that is good info Lorraine! Thanks


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I really need to order a tape from Joe Weider but it doesn't say how long before the tape can be rcvd.....But that is good info Lorraine! Thanks



With regard to the side posing you won't see it on the Olympia tapes because they have not made it a requirement for the IFBB pros.


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks Lorraine...There should be pics of the side pose in Oxygen or Flex?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

I have ordered the NPC prejudging coverage from the 2002 National show from www.repetrope.com. Hopefully I can get more insight I know it won't have the "new" side pose, but it'll be a learning exp regardless.
I will rcv it tommorow. 
12%~ I will let you know if its worth it!


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 7, 2002)

W8~I have yet to see an example of it printed in the magazines.  I have seen it online.  I will search online this evening and try and remember where I saw an example of it.  Or I will try and take a picture of myself doing it and post it.

Leslie~call Repetrope and ask them for a tape called "What the Judges Want" or something similar like that.  It's a tape of a seminar that Sandy Ranalli had here in Florida last April and that's where she made the announcement on the side pose.  The don't have it listed on their site, but they are the ones that filmed it and are distributing it.  Unfortunately, I don't know if they can get it to you in time for your contest.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks Lorraine~You were right!
I switched my order and the tape is actually $20 less than the 2001 show. So it was $34 inc overnight delivery
Thanks again!
You are awesome!

and a pic you you wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 7, 2002)

Here's a picture for you...sorry it's so small.  If you go to www.genex9.com and look for the pictures for Jr. Nationals or Team Universe you will be able to enlarge the thumbnails.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 7, 2002)

Crap...that's too strict!  Most would have the arm str8 down and  flex their tri......left heel up a tad to acccentu8 the calf and a slight turn towards the stage to show inner chest and obliques! 

DP


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 7, 2002)

DP~Nope, we are not allowed to raise our heels off the floor.  We can bend the knee slightly to stick the booty out more.  

I don't get it, my trainer doesn't get it, many competitors don't get it.  It's stupid.  Makes no sense, but it's what Sandy wants--this season any way.


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh and btw, they're not looking at your triceps.  They're looking at your curves and leg definition.  In other words, chest up, ass out.  If you don't have boobs, fake it.  If you don't have an ass, fake it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 7, 2002)

Fake it!   Not in my house! 
I know what you mean, but men "get away"
w/more on stage then! 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

I am so screwed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I am so screwed



Not touching that!  (BF must be doing better eh?)

Leslie...CALM the fuck down, it will all be fine! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

But DP, the twist was my best pose! And let's not talk about my ass! LOL

I just have to hope for many cellulite laden gals to show  LOL


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> This year Sandy Ranalli decided she and the other judges DID NOT want the girls to twist their bodies for side poses during manadatory 1/4 turns.
> 
> It's okay during your freestyle presentation, but during call outs it's a no-no and the judges will call you on it--especially at a national level competition.  They will say "hands to your sides ladies".  You don't just let your hands hang to the side either.  It's kind of like doing a front pose to the side.



Freestyle presentation?  There's  a freestyle presentation in figure?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twelvepercentt *_
> 
> 
> Freestyle presentation?  There's  a freestyle presentation in figure?


Yep! Better make sure you try to attend a show first! I will watch the tape tonight and pass along any tips I learn


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I will watch the tape tonight and pass along any tips I learn



Thanks Leslie!  Let me know if you think it's worth getting a copy.  There's a show near me two weeks before my comp!
 

ABA/INBA 7th Annual Silver & Black Muscle Classic + Ms. Fitness (Pro Qualifier-Sponsored by the Oakland Raiders) http://www.naturalbodybuilding.com/ 

Maybe I'll get to meet some of the Oakland Raiders! 
I hope the tape has the new side poses


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 8, 2002)

12% contact the promoter of that event that you are considering doing because with NPC you have to qualify at a National Qualifier before you can compete in a Pro Qualifier.


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 8, 2002)

Oh I am not competing in a Pro Qualifier!  I am just going to _watch _that show!   And if I happen to see a few Raiders too, kewl!


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twelvepercentt *_
> 
> 
> Freestyle presentation?  There's  a freestyle presentation in figure?



Yes...depending on the show's organizer this is what may happen:
a) All the girls will be brought out in a line up in your 2 pc.
b) You will be come out on stage and present yourself and then take your place in line.  (This is the free style part)
c)  Or...Whatever the head judge or promoter decides they want to do that day.  Pay very close attention to the directions given at the competitors meeting and be prepared for it to change frequently throughout the day. 

Then the call outs begin and you will be required to do your mandatory 1/4 turns.

The freestyle part is where you have the opportunity to present YOUR physique in the best way possible.

The same goes for the 1pc round.

There should be people backstage (expeditors) that help remind you what comes next.


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twelvepercentt *_
> Oh I am not competing in a Pro Qualifier!  I am just going to _watch _that show!   And if I happen to see a few Raiders too, kewl!



Ahhh...I see.  Well, enjoy the show and pay close attention to what goes on--take mental notes.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey Lorraine~
I got the tape you suggested. VERY informative. It was quite interesting. The only concern I have is Sandy did not mention anything about the freestyle part. Are the girls just walking into place, or stopping and posing or waving? I wonder why this was not mentioned in the seminar.....


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 9, 2002)

At any point you are standing before the judges or walking out on stage by yourself and you are not in a line up being instructed to do quarter turns is where you present yourself in your own way (freestyle).  It's not always called freestyle.  There really is no standard name for it.  

Sandy probably didn't mention it because I don't think the seminar was supposed to be comprehensive with regard to what is expected of you as a competitor.  I think the only reason she put it together was to ease some of the flack that the NPC has being getting with regard to the inconsistent judging criteria in Fitness and Figure.  However, the inconsistencies persist.

But in anycase, this is where it is helpful to attend shows prior to doing your first show.


----------

